

With LG patent in tow, Florida company sues Apple over OS X quick-booting - anderzole
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/lg-patent-tow-operating-systems-solutions-llc

======
jlawer
I'm not a lawyer, but I have to wonder if EFI (especially with the BIOS
compatibility layer) is considered to be a BIOS in a legal sense. The only way
I can imagine this would be is if they somehow convinced a judge that BIOS =
firmware. This unfortunately isn't too far out of the realms of possibility as
it would most likely be a jury trial (uninformed masses) and even a lot of
Techs I know call any firmware a BIOS.

I do have to wonder how much they are asking for this patent, if they are
looking for a small amount apple is likely to just pay them off as they have
done in the past. No use spending $250k in legal expenses if they are just
looking for $100k for a perpetual license.

------
bgeorgescu
Patent specifically mentions BIOS. Apple uses EFI.

